# Can a Mini pull 2 people in a Cart??



## Becky Horat (Mar 23, 2012)

I've always heard that Minis can only pull one adult in the cart. I've never thought of putting another adult in cart until reading some posts on here. I understand that deep ground or hills would be way too hard on them. But just curious if they could actually pull 2 adults (within reasonable weight of passengers) on firm level ground just a short distance to give someone a ride....or in a parade?


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't think there are any "rules" but this reminds me of a clinic I was in a few years ago. I was used to riding in dressage clinics in indoor arenas, but this was a driving clinic (all size equines) at a state park in a huge open (flat) field. There were actually 2 clinicians, and I was having a hard time finding even one of them, so I asked. The answer was: the clinicians were IN THE carriages as passengers!! When my turn came, the clinician asked me if my 32.5" refined mini would be able to handle a passenger. Like you, I really didn't know, but said "If she doesn't like it, she will let us know"! Princess actually didn't seem to have any trouble, but did kick at the cart just once to let us know she was NOT happy about it!

I think a lot will depend on how well balanced the cart is and especially how well conditioned the mini is. And of course, how heavy the adults are! This same mini gave cart rides to kids (some as heavy as adults) in a pasture for a solid hour and a half with no complaints at all.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 24, 2012)

As you mentioned up or down hill can be hard on them as well as deep or very soft footing but if your Mini is in good condition there is no reason he shouldn't be able to pull 2 average size/weight adults in a well balanced cart especially in a parade which is usually on paved roads where a cart rolls along nicely. If the cart is well built there is not that much weight at all on the horse and all he has to be able to do is get the cart rolling. You need to be careful that he doesn't slip trying to get started though. I have driven my 35" Mini in combined driving small pony class because they didn't have a Mini division where up until this year I had to have a navigator. That meant 2 of us in the cart on the cross country/obstacle/hazards course and he came through with flying colours! He was extremely fit though!


----------



## Katiean (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a 34" mare that could pull anything. I also have a 31 1/2" mre that is a pulling fool. But then I have a near 33" mare that pulls my niece just fine. However, if I drive her she acts like I am the biggest tub she has ever pulled. The other 2 pull both me and my niece at the same time. So I think it just depends on the horse.


----------



## brasstackminis (Mar 25, 2012)

My friend had a mini gelding for sale that was about 32" and he was a pulling fool! He was NOT in shape when he was for sale. I have a friend that was thinking of buying him so she rode in the cart with me to try him out. I will not say how the weight was divided but between the two of us, but this guy was zipping along pulling close to 450 lbs of people. He was the kind of mini that you could drive all day long and he was still ready to go..like my Arabians. Weight never made a difference for him. He was a very good little CDE mini.

My Prince, 32.5," was easily pulling that much with me, a friend and her son. Now this was out on the road but he did not struggle. But he was very fit because I drove him at least 15 hours a week.

My 34" mares are another story. One of them would start out super bulldog strong...for about 15 mins, and then she thought I was too heavy. The other could pull all day long...endurance was great but weight was always an issue.

My guess is you will just have to try it out and let your guy tell you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 25, 2012)

I frequently ask my 32.5 gelding to haul two people. Sometimes we give rides at events and he works for an hour or more. Here is a photo of my sister's 32.5 stallion. We had been to a nursing home giving cart rides to the residents. At the end of the morning, one worker asked if she could have a ride. She was an energetic, happy, positive lady--all the residents loved her. Of course, this was on a smooth surface, but John Henry HAD been working all morning. He went the regular route with his passengers and didn't complain or act stressed. The tires and cart complained (I was afraid the axle would be bent), but John Henry did not.

http://www.cassphoto.com/jhblack.jpg


----------



## rbrown (Mar 25, 2012)

My 36" mare was a pulling fool, and would happily pull two adults last I drove her, about 4 years ago. If I add so much as an extra 50 pounds in my 39" mare's cart, she acts like she's dragging a ton up a steep hill (and her cart is lighter and better balanced than my 36" mare's cart ever was!). I also agree that it depends on the horse.

But, I have to add that since I switched Skip (39") to a freedom collar, she has been much more willing to pull me. I think it's just more comfortable for her to push into the breastcollar now, so I think she'd be fine if I added another passenger for a few minutes on firm footing.


----------



## Becky Horat (Mar 25, 2012)

Great replies.....thank you. We have 3 driving Minis. All 3 are just about 34". I do find it interresting how they all pull differently. Our youngest and most solid built, seems to be the wimp of the bunch. He tries hard and is willing, but seems to have to work the hardest....or acts like it. He is also the laziest one while longing and we're doing a lot of work and he's improving. But, I think it's just HIM. He's a good boy and moves out pretty well with more energy on the trails...the few times we've taken him out. I may try an extra person on good surface to see how they do. Might be nice to give someone a short 5 minute ride in the cart. Marsha, I see your cart can fit 2 people in your seat. Is this a regular Mini Cart?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 25, 2012)

Becky Horat said:


> Marsha, I see your cart can fit 2 people in your seat. Is this a regular Mini Cart?


It is a Jerald Runabout for A size horses. It carries two adults easily or adult and two children.


----------



## Jules (Mar 27, 2012)

great thread!

I have been beating up on myself for wanting to drive my mini (34.5 inch, 131 kg) as I weigh around 170lbs at the moment, he is a solid pony type. After reading this thread I feel so much better, it is an entirely reasonabe thing to ask him to do provided the conditions are right


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

Jules said:


> great thread!
> 
> I have been beating up on myself for wanting to drive my mini (34.5 inch, 131 kg) as I weigh around 170lbs at the moment, he is a solid pony type. After reading this thread I feel so much better, it is an entirely reasonabe thing to ask him to do provided the conditions are right


Pfffth. I drive my Sunny (34.5") in a Meadowbrook ALL over, sometimes WITH passengers occasionally and he's fine.


----------



## Jules (Mar 27, 2012)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> Pfffth. I drive my Sunny (34.5") in a Meadowbrook ALL over, sometimes WITH passengers occasionally and he's fine.


I know, it should be a total 'pfft', that is what these little horses are made for! It is just funny the attitudes of some people though. I was feeling so okay with it and excited and then a driver (of big horses) was really mean/disrespectful and told me I should lose weight and that people shouldn't drive minis at all.



I am normally pretty resilient to other peoples BS but it really did shake and upset me, maybe as it was so personal


----------



## susanne (Mar 27, 2012)

Many big horse people just don't get it. They are to be ignored (or shown the error of their ways). They need to take a look at the data Happs, Inc., collected on how minis do in CDE marathons. Their recovery time is generally as good as, if not better than, the big horses despite pulling a much greater percentage of their weight over an equal distance.


----------



## Jules (Mar 27, 2012)

susanne said:


> Many big horse people just don't get it. They are to be ignored (or shown the error of their ways).


I am beginning to see that and need to be a little tougher. lol


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 27, 2012)

I just had a really fun weekend driving a 33" mare in an indoor arena doing barrel races and pole bending (you will be able to read all about it in the June AMHR Journal) against a pair of Friesians. The crowd was all "oh that poor little horse" until we actually ran the races and wiped their butts!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 27, 2012)

MiLo Minis said:


> I just had a really fun weekend driving a 33" mare in an indoor arena doing barrel races and pole bending (you will be able to read all about it in the June AMHR Journal) against a pair of Friesians. The crowd was all "oh that poor little horse" until we actually ran the races and ****.


That sounds like so much fun! The arena to do barrels and poles near me has too deep dirt for my horse. I'd love to try that sometime. Going to a PLayday with the big horses would be cool.


----------



## Jules (Mar 27, 2012)

MiLo Minis said:


> I just had a really fun weekend driving a 33" mare in an indoor arena doing barrel races and pole bending (you will be able to read all about it in the June AMHR Journal) against a pair of Friesians. The crowd was all "oh that poor little horse" until we actually ran the races and wiped their butts!






:ThumbUpAwesome!! What fun!


----------



## Becky Horat (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh...MiloMinis.....funny you should mention the barrels/poles. We have a local group that puts on fun gymkhannas/horse shows at their arena. Good people & relaxed atmosphere. She is putting on a fun day that includes Showmanship/trail/barrels. You have to do it all on one horse. I think it's great, especially for the kids...makes them learn and broaden their horse experience. I asked if another Mini friend and I could do it...paying the total fee...for experience for our Minis. Was thinking of the showmanship/trail part. She laughed at the idea thinking I meant running around the barrels on foot as well. Being a little deffensive....would LOVE to run the Minis in cart around the barrel pattern...JUST to show them!! The arena is really deep sand and don't think I could do it. But made me think...all my barrel racing days with these same people who laugh at the Minis...would love the opportunity to do it...just for fun. Someday!! Glad you did this Milo Minis!!!!

Susanne - Where did you get the info from Happs??? I remember running across that at one point, but can't find it now.


----------



## susanne (Mar 27, 2012)

Since Happs is no more (the venue is now called Happy Trails), the old website is gone, but I hope Maureen Harkcom will repost her data. In the meantime, I wonder if Leia, the Whitemans, Amy, or other NW people have printouts of this. I wish I had thought to do that.

Lori, kudos for showing the crowd what minis can do. I took Mingus through a pole bending course at the rodeo grounds in Long Beach, and he loved it -- after the first pole, I was no longer "steering." He totally got it and took off. What a blast!


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 27, 2012)

I really want to do that some day!!! The Pinto Association has a full slate of Gymkhana classes, including barrels, poles, keyhole, and flag races for driving minis!

Here is a barrel class at the World show:



They used to penalize you for breaking into a canter but now I guess anything goes!


----------



## Becky Horat (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh..this is Awesome!! I've never seen this!!! Now I'm ruined. Having been a barrel racer for years....I would absolutely love to do this just to show that Minis can do it...maybe not as fast. The problem I see, is the ground issue. Usually footing is pretty deep. Oh, well...some day!! I love this. Thanks for sharing. I shared it on Facebook. You made my night.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Mar 28, 2012)

Robbie has pulled my husband and my three girls but my girls are tiny. One is 4 weights 25 pound and the other two 5 and 6 are 32 pounds so your talking 89 pounds between all three


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, Becky, I'm goijg to have to do some digging. There is a Mini driver on the East Coast (VA, MD??) that regularly has children competing in "speed events" on her finished minis - DRIVING. Martha Duchnowsk and I can't for the life of me remember her farm name ... silk purse??

I think I viewed pics thru Ponydriving on Yahoo Groups (I get the posts in digest from as one email - been quiet lately). She runs a 4H club and the kids regularly go to 4h shows at all levels including state... That's all I can remember ...

*http://www.minihorsecde.com/index.html** here is her donated site - I'm not finding hers but can't go thru all the links right now... She's been doing this a long time. I loved the pics - last year I think - of some of her "kids" performing. One pic showed a girl not freaking out as cart started to tip - put hand, arm, body out and righted cart - think she actually finished the event up high in the ribbons - either a barrel race or pole bending in the cart. MAN, their minis scoot!!!! I can certainly understand why they do well against full size horses - if they are in shape and enjoy the "work". Later, I'll see if I can find some pics - if I saved them or the email...*

*site above that really got me looking at trying out CDE stuff...*


----------



## susanne (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's Martha's farm site:

http://www.minihorsecde.com/SilkPurseHome.html


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 29, 2012)

Jules said:


> I know, it should be a total 'pfft', that is what these little horses are made for! It is just funny the attitudes of some people though. I was feeling so okay with it and excited and then a driver (of big horses) was really mean/disrespectful and told me I should lose weight and that people shouldn't drive minis at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I am normally pretty resilient to other peoples BS but it really did shake and upset me, maybe as it was so personal


Ignore it. I am a big woman and he has no problems at all!

Now, I DO feel uncomfortable driving the 29" guy- only because I am also tall and it looks STUPID!


----------



## Jules (Mar 31, 2012)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> Ignore it. I am a big woman and he has no problems at all!
> 
> Now, I DO feel uncomfortable driving the 29" guy- only because I am also tall and it looks STUPID!


Yeah, I need a hefty dose of 'harden up' I think , or selective deafness to rude people with offensive comments  They must be just jealous that my feedbill is only a minute fraction of theirs. lol


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 1, 2012)

in 4H driving it is required that there be 2 passengers. I always found that rule sort of silly for the miniatures but I don't think they thought they would ever get mini's driving!


----------



## Becky Horat (Apr 1, 2012)

All 4-H driving classes require 2 people in the cart? I guess we've never had driving classes in our 4-H shows here. That would be tough....especially if the ground was deep.


----------



## rbrown (Apr 1, 2012)

In WI, we didn't have to have 2 people in the cart for 4-H driving... don't think my girl would have been happy about pulling two of us in deep sand arenas!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 5, 2012)

susanne said:


> Since Happs is no more (the venue is now called Happy Trails), the old website is gone, but I hope Maureen Harkcom will repost her data. In the meantime, I wonder if Leia, the Whitemans, Amy, or other NW people have printouts of this. I wish I had thought to do that.


No, sorry. I thought about it but the data was so limited and so out-of-date that I didn't think it was relevant anymore. The minis are no longer struggling for acceptance so much and as far as I knew most venues are allowing them to do full-length marathons without concern. Maybe that was short-sighted of me! I know I'm a bit out of touch with what's going on back East these days.



Mr.T said:


> in 4H driving it is required that there be 2 passengers. I always found that rule sort of silly for the miniatures but I don't think they thought they would ever get mini's driving!


I don't believe that's the case in Washington 4-H. We've got a lot of minis here!

Leia


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 5, 2012)

ok, I found pictures and info from Martha - on the Pony Driving List (Yahoo Groups). She talks about her 4H kids competing, shows pics and also talks about the Hyperbike. This was in 2009.

What is the rule about posting a copy of a post:?? OR pictures?? Also I know that I can post a pic in a new topic, but how do you do a pic in a reply post?

O, and it doesn't appear that their 4H clubs require a 2nd driver in Martha's state....


----------

